# March 2020 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Feb 28, 2020)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2020 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of March 2020 as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) I like bacon and sausage.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 1, 2020)

Teen girl portrait, abandoned city, by @Pomo in Teen girl, abandoned city


----------



## snowbear (Apr 1, 2020)

OK, folks.  I'm dropping rule #1 for March, so let's get some nominations in.  Anyone can nominate more than three photos.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 1, 2020)

Flor De Cacto by @willard3


----------



## snowbear (Apr 1, 2020)

Fox pups by @MSnowy


----------



## snowbear (Apr 1, 2020)

#1 in Milky Way 2 - stacked files by @SquarePeg


----------



## terri (Apr 1, 2020)

Mylar Experimental Portrait by @DanOstergren


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2020)

Oh and the sea she was angry by @MSnowy 
Oh and the sea she was angry


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2020)

Snikers by @CherylL 
St. Pat's Pups - with a simple backdrop


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2020)

Stephanie- Beauty Portrait by @DanOstergren 
Stephanie- Beauty Portrait


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2020)

Mycah- Actress Portrait by @DanOstergren 
Mycah- Actress Portrait


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2020)

Mama Owl by @davev 
Mama Owl


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2020)

Gemsbok in the Namib. by @Granddad 
Gemsbok in the Namib.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2020)

Mesa Arch, a classic that never gets old... by @Vieri 
Mesa Arch, a classic that never gets old...


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2020)

new mexico sky by @johngpt 
Sky Theme


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 1, 2020)

Pillors of destroyed mosque next to Tour Hassan (Arabic: صومعة حسان‎) - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion 
Post your favorite candid.


----------



## limr (Apr 1, 2020)

Petals and reflections by @johngpt Flowers/Floral Stuff


----------



## limr (Apr 1, 2020)

Whitetail Horizons by @Irishwhistler ~ Whitetail Horizons ~


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Apr 1, 2020)

Photographer: MSnowey
*King Eider 2017*
Discussion in 'Nature & Wildlife' started by MSnowy,


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 2, 2020)

@johngpt  in B&W challenge EGGS


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 2, 2020)

@zulu42 in here artsy-impressionistic-experimental-photos-thread


----------

